# Waste and Overflow gone bad



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hard to believe the neglect some people will do. There was no way the people living here could take baths, didn't drain at all...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like they coulda used some Liquid Plumber.... :laughing:

How did they smell?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

how in the hell did you get inside that cabinet LOL


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> how in the hell did you get inside that cabinet LOL


Must be about 5'7" and 145


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At least the hair in the drain was clean...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> how in the hell did you get inside that cabinet LOL


Lol, and without breaking any of those drains off?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm 6' and 175lbs. I've made a living getting into tight spots. How did it smell? Smelt like money:thumbup:.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

why is there 2 seprate drain lines going in the wall?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That is a common way they do it here in Oklahoma. In Texas I've never seen it, here I see it all the time. Makes since to me.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I appreciate the photographer hiding your buttcrack behind that p-trap....:blink:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I appreciate the photographer hiding your buttcrack behind that p-trap....:blink:


Hahahaha!! Now that's freaking funny.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> How did it smell? Smelt like money:thumbup:.


No I meant how did the customers smell...

It looks like the tub hasn't been useable in a while.... :laughing:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

that is amazing the way u fit inside the cabinet .that had leg cramps :laughing:written all over it if that was me . wow:thumbup:


----------

